# Turbo on a 350?



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to get more power out of my engine. Rgith now I have a 350 2 bbl and a 3 speed auto. Does anyone know about running low boost on these engines? single or twin turbo. I want to swap in a 5 speed in the future too. so any help would be nice. 
-Judson


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

They put a single turbo on the 1980 301 Trans Am with a 4bbl.


----------



## LeMansGuy (Mar 12, 2008)

for the amount of money you would put into a turbo setup, i would invest in a good head/cam setup. shoot, ive seen stroker kits go for around 1500 bucks.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been tinkering with the idea of tying rockets to the roof of my car!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pontiac Z said:


> I want to get more power out of my engine. Rgith now I have a 350 2 bbl and a 3 speed auto. Does anyone know about running low boost on these engines? single or twin turbo. I want to swap in a 5 speed in the future too. so any help would be nice.
> -Judson


Lots of ways to skin that cat, it just depends on what you like and how your engineering/fabrication skills are. You're not going to find a ready to run bolt on turbo "kit" for a Pontiac so you'll have to design your own, but there are plenty of people running them and quite successfully, and making big power.

If you're after the most bang for the least buck, I'd lean towards finding a good Pontiac 400 'core' and building it into a stroker 461. Cheaper and easier to build, tune, and maintain than a turbo - and it will make boatloads of torque.

Lots of options...

Bear


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

This guy has two.

389 TT HX35's 1967 GTO 'vert 5spd TKO600, Meth, Intercooler etc - PONTIAC ZONE TECH FORUMS

He had a video where he was driving it a couple years back

YouTube - pontiacbaron's Channel

YouTube - pontiacbaron's Channel


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

likethat said:


> They put a single turbo on the 1980 301 Trans Am with a 4bbl.


And it was a dog, and the 301 was not a real pontiac motor, well it was, but wasn't a good motor..


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

LeMansGuy said:


> for the amount of money you would put into a turbo setup, i would invest in a good head/cam setup. shoot, ive seen stroker kits go for around 1500 bucks.


:agree $200 cam, $300 intake = better then turbo


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

jetstang said:


> And it was a dog, and the 301 was not a real pontiac motor, well it was, but wasn't a good motor..


True and so was every other car then. Even the covette was a capric with a fiberglass body, when it came to engine power. Some very said days when the K car and chevette reigned.


----------

